# Too Submissive??



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly is very submissive also. He did the submissive peeing as a pup but has grew out of that before he was a year old. He is still submissive to others dogs but not as bad as when he was younger.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I think it is quite normal for many puppies to be submissive to other dogs...both mine were, Tilly especially and she is great with all other dogs as an adult...she has an air of calm about her and meetings with all dogs seem to always be harmonious! (even dogs that are said to be a bit 'iffy' with other dogs) I think you get some fearless pups that bound up to all adult dogs and will confidently hit them over the head with their paws and more than likely those pups will get a serious telling off from a grouchy older dog...but I do think that MOST pups are submissive to older dogs which I would much prefer personally. If he has lots of meetings with friendly adult dogs his confidence will grow Im sure. I wouldn't worry at all and the peeing thing Im sure he will just grow out of. Tilly used to widdle a little everytime she greeted us through excitement...she grew out of that by about 6 months.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I hope he grows out of it soon.. Its driving me crazy!!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I think is is normal. My Bailey is 16 months old and he is still doing the submissive thing too! My neighbor laughs because she has a very tiny dog and there is big ol Bailey down on the ground. It if pretty funny to watch.


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Daisy does the same exact thing. She gets down on the ground, sometimes rolling over on her back, and sometimes peeing a little as well. She did it to a shih-tzu the other day... If she only knew she weighed about 70 lbs more... She is 8 months, so I'm hoping she grows out of it too. But sounds like it's not uncommon!


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Dallas was very submissive when we first got him also, he walked up to us at the Breeders house and went tinkle on the floor, we said "we'll take him" hehe
he grew out of it within a few months =) also when he would sit, he would hang his head down and we corrected that also, just give him some time, should grow out of that stage.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Bailey is the same! He doesn't always do the submissive peeing, only occasionally, but no matter what kind of dog he meets hes flat on his belly!

He'll run towards a dog at the park, but several feet away he drops to his stomach and crawls the rest of the way :doh: Most owners think its cute that he does it and someone with a Lab a bit older than Bailey said he'll grow out of it as he gets older. I had one person with a smaller dog ask me what was "wrong" with my dog! I think because of his size she didn't realize hes still got a lot of growing up to do.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I am getting impression that this is a golden thing.. :curtain: So much of what you guys have said sounds sooo familier. Like running full speed, then droping to there belly and crawling.. Too funny. Glad to know that once again I am not alone :

Thank you!!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Awwww, he is so sweet! He's just unsure now, give him time and the more he's around the other dogs the better he will get. As for the peeing, that is submissive peeing. Sometimes very submissive dogs will do this, never punish or yell at him for this just go and wipe it up. If you do this, it will get better and in most dogs it will just cease in time.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Abbie is submissive, but if a dog growls at her she becomes unsubmissive real quick and is back on all 4's standing tall....


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Goldndust said:


> Awwww, he is so sweet! He's just unsure now, give him time and the more he's around the other dogs the better he will get. As for the peeing, that is submissive peeing. Sometimes very submissive dogs will do this, never punish or yell at him for this just go and wipe it up. If you do this, it will get better and in most dogs it will just cease in time.


I never get mad at him for doing it. I know he dosnt do it on purpose.. Its just a litte embarasing sometimes :uhoh:


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

Saskja's like that as well, i think it's a golden thing...no matter how small a dog is she'd just go down on her belly...it's another thing with cats and chickens though


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

No need to be embarrassed. He is being a good doggie dog. He knows how to approach other dogs without causing them to become defensive. My Jasper was the same way until he reached about 2 or so. At first he submissive peed with all dogs, cats and puppies. Then it was only the dominant dogs. I never found any reason to be embarrassed. If we were inside, I would clean it up and go on my way. He is also the sweetest dog I have ever had.


----------

